
Chinese government reveals draft list of animals which can be farmed for meat - smaili
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/10/asia/china-wildlife-law-coronavirus-intl-hnk/index.html
======
duxup
It will be interesting to see if this sticks. It should... but local
government and central government in China don't always seem to be in sync.

